# Pittsburgh Locals



## ericmatz (Jan 15, 2006)

Hello, I know that Pittsburgh is on the list for Dish to provide local HD channels. When would that be if anyone knows? After April 1st, I plan on getting the Vip 622 upgrade. Thank you. Eric


----------



## nkaveti (Jan 14, 2005)

Anyone knows when Pittsburgh is to have it's locals in HD?. Is this on agenda for tonight tech chat?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

nkaveti said:


> Anyone knows when Pittsburgh is to have it's locals in HD?. Is this on agenda for tonight tech chat?


Pittsburgh not on current upload list, so ???


----------



## ericmatz (Jan 15, 2006)

Very disappointed to see that Pittsburgh is not on the list for this month. What the heck is Dish doing? What is taking them so long? I was hoping that Pittsburgh would be on the list this month because Philadelphia is. Any idea when Pittsburgh locals will come out on Dish?


----------



## Dave1997 (Jun 21, 2005)

Well I like to have Pittsburgh HD Locals also. DirecTV have them.


----------



## ericmatz (Jan 15, 2006)

Yeah I know but I'm sticking with Dish Network. I have been a customer of Dish for almost 12 years. I've had a lot of problems with them but in overall, they have been so-so. It is just that sometimes, I get frustrated with them.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

As everyone does with their current provider when they arent getting exactly what they want....


----------



## nkaveti (Jan 14, 2005)

I have waited two years and it's time they had it on already. All the hills around here make it almost impossible to get all HD locals OTA (at least where I'm at). I think DISH should consider such factors when they announce their next list of cities.


----------



## junianby (Sep 1, 2004)

I can't get OTA locals either. I'm 60 miles from Pittsburgh. Let's go E*.


----------



## Neuropel (Jul 11, 2006)

This is my first post. I purchased an HD TV back at Christmas. Shortly afterward, I was excited to see a "Charlie Chat" that detailed all the cities that would be going to HD locals on Dishnetwork. During that particular program, Charlie posted a map and was telling estimated times of HD arrival in various markets. Pittsburgh was supposed to be online in or around May. Wow what a letdown! I've been a subscriber for 6+ years and this is the first time I've felt let down by Dishnetwork. Much longer and I guess I'll bite the DirecTV bullet. 
Anyone heard a date as to when Pittsburgh locals will be online? Are they online now? I keep checking the DishNetwork site to see if they have updated. Is it just me or does this whole thing seem like a sloppy transition? I've been a loyal customer in the past, but in today's market companies have to realize that to keep the customer they have to stay on top of their game. It's quite surprising to me to see them slip like this. I foresee HD for me in the fall, Dishnetwork or not. 
So is there a good place to check on the progress?

Todd K.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

Still not uplinked. Check http://ekb.dbstalk.com/hdlocal.htm though you'll see it first when it appears here in the weekly uplink activity threads. We're not hearing much from Dish. Fortunately what we get from the chats is mostly accurate or even conservative.

Has anyone checked with the local stations?


----------



## PAdishuser (Jul 12, 2006)

I asked the below of a HD engineer at a local station:

“Dishnetwork had promised Pittsburgh locals to be uplinked and made available by second quarter of this year. DIRECTV has been available for some time. It seems that Dish has slowed down considerably in HD rollout. Are you able to tell us if they have approached the locals or are making any progress in the Pgh area with HD delivery? I would hate to go another football season without HD again. Any info on Dish would be appreciated.”

His response is as such:

“I can say Echostar is very actively seeking an HD collection site in Pittsburgh. Whether they'll be up and running by the time regular football season starts is open to debate, but I can assure you it is an important goal for them as they know they are last to the party now.”


----------



## PAdishuser (Jul 12, 2006)

I did not know what a collection point is (still not sure) so I asked the following

"Thank Dave...very much appreciate the feedback.

Is a HD collection site something that typically takes a long time to get up and going once they have found a site OR is this just selecting a vendor/company that does this and turning some switches.

Just trying to get a feeling if this is a month after selection or a half year or more.

Thanks again"

He responded with the following: 


"I believe they will be up and running for most of the upcoming football season, but not necessarily in time for the start of the regular season."


----------



## Neuropel (Jul 11, 2006)

Excellent! Thanks for sharing the info. I too would love to see the upcoming football season in HD. Matter of fact, I'd love to see ANYTHING in HD. I have a 50 inch Sony that's never even been fed an Hd signal. Upconverted DVD looks pretty nice though.

It's kind of disappointing that DishNetwork is the "last one to the party" so to speak. Doesn't seem to fall in line with their aggressive talk, and to be honest, it makes me want to at least consider other options. Up until now I thought Dish had the others beaten hands down.

Todd.


----------



## PAdishuser (Jul 12, 2006)

I am hoping someone knows what exactly the HD collection site is and how long does it typically take to get things going. I assume it is an uplink center for all locals. I wander if it is Dishnetwork just being cheap in negotiations with vendor selections OR do they have to physically buildout a location.

I hope this is not an example that we could have had the content if they were willing to negotiate more quickly.


----------



## Neuropel (Jul 11, 2006)

Any update on this?


----------



## knn (Oct 1, 2005)

I heard from a local dish dealer here, they well be here the 23rd of this month.. They are a sleezy company. so I kinda trust them for knowing the dirt on upcoming things with dish.. Even though I would never use them again. Well see?


----------



## RockScaler (Sep 18, 2003)

It's Oct 24th. Still no Pittsburgh HD Locals.


----------



## nkaveti (Jan 14, 2005)

I am waiting on these too. Any speculation as to which satellite they will be on - 110, 119 or 129?


----------



## nkaveti (Jan 14, 2005)

Finally! Pittsburgh HD Locals (all four) to be available starting Dec 14th.


----------



## junianby (Sep 1, 2004)

You will also need a DISH 1000+ to get the locals in HD. And E* Won't install it free until they go live!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gck105 (Sep 8, 2005)

Can anyone verify with certainty that the Pittsburgh locals with be available in HD tomorrow? I am looking to switch back to Dish Network after a year away and dealing with mediocre cable. But, I am not switching until I can definately get the HD locals. That is why I left Dish last year, that and they fact they they wanted too much money for the HD PVR that has since been replaced. 

Also, anyone in the north Pittsburgh area have any suggestions for ordering service? Last time I had to order through Sprint to get a discount, but I have since switched to VOIP. The installer they sent out last time was great, but I don't have his info anymore. 

Thanks.


----------



## SoundStation (Oct 5, 2006)

The Piitsburgh Local HD's are now LIVE!


----------



## nkaveti (Jan 14, 2005)

Why don't I see them? Do I need to be pointing to 118 satellite? I have a DISH 1000 but not sure if it is configured to see this satellite.


----------



## junianby (Sep 1, 2004)

I called and was on the phone for 2 hours!!!!!!!!!! Then they turn my SD locals off till the Dish 1000+ install on Tuesday. Then I had to argue with them to turn my locals back on. What a pain in the A**!!! Why do they have to make things so difficult?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

nkaveti said:


> Why don't I see them? Do I need to be pointing to 118 satellite? I have a DISH 1000 but not sure if it is configured to see this satellite.


It isn't.

You need to have them replace it with a Dish 1000+ which is larger and has a separate dual-band LNB for 119 and 118.75.


----------



## gck105 (Sep 8, 2005)

Pittsburgh locals are on the Dish Network website now so I went ahead with my order. I just got my install confirmation and it says:
D1000+ KIT
DISH 322 STANDARD DUAL TUNER RECEIVER 
DISH 500
Leased VIP622 System 

Does the Dish 1000+ cover what the Dish 500 does? If so, I should only be getting one dish installed, right?


----------



## nkaveti (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks for the info Bobabird. So I have to get a new larger dish called 1000+ ?. Can they not replace the LNB on the existing 1000? Just curious.



BobaBird said:


> It isn't.
> 
> You need to have them replace it with a Dish 1000+ which is larger and has a separate dual-band LNB for 119 and 118.75.


----------



## nkaveti (Jan 14, 2005)

Called customer service last night and looks like I have to shell out $60 to have my current setup upgraded to a dish 1000+ system. They won't do it for free because pittsburgh locals became available only recently and were not available when I first ordered the HD package back in Feb.\

fyi.



nkaveti said:


> Thanks for the info Bobabird. So I have to get a new larger dish called 1000+ ?. Can they not replace the LNB on the existing 1000? Just curious.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

gck105 said:


> Does the Dish 1000+ cover what the Dish 500 does?


Yes, and adds 118.75 and 129.


nkaveti said:


> So I have to get a new larger dish called 1000+ ?. Can they not replace the LNB on the existing 1000?


The satellite at 118.75 is FSS, not DBS, so you need a larger dish to pick it up. It has an LNB for 110, a dual-band LNB for 118.75/119, and an add-on bracket and LNB for 129. Also, the dual-band LNB appears to be too large to fit on a Dish 500 or 1000 along with the other LNB(s).


----------



## junianby (Sep 1, 2004)

I got mine free. Tell them to give you a credit. How are you suppose to receive the HD locals if you don't have the right dish. Not your fault they put it on 118.7.


----------



## lifterguy (Dec 22, 2003)

I also called to get upgraded to 1000+ and the CSR insisted that there is a $60 fee and there's no way around it. Is there a way to get a credit for this fee? If so, how do I go about getting it - email to CEO? My install is scheduled for 12/26/2006. Currently I have a Dish 500, with a second Dish pointed at 61.5. Will they want to remove my second dish, and just go with the 1000+? Is that a good idea - I've seen some people complaining about mediocre signal strength on 129, especially this far north.

Any input on this is appreciated. - Thanks


----------



## nkaveti (Jan 14, 2005)

My install is scheduled for Dec 21st and I couldn't get them to upgrade to 1000+ for free either.

As far as 129 goes, the tech guy gave me some explanation (which I forgot obviously) on why the signal would be weak from this satellite here in the 'burgh but it has not been an issue for me as far as picture quality goes. If I am not mistaken, all the voom hd are on this satellite and I have no complaints since February of this year when I first installed a dish 1000.

Hope this helps.



lifterguy said:


> I also called to get upgraded to 1000+ and the CSR insisted that there is a $60 fee and there's no way around it. Is there a way to get a credit for this fee? If so, how do I go about getting it - email to CEO? My install is scheduled for 12/26/2006. Currently I have a Dish 500, with a second Dish pointed at 61.5. Will they want to remove my second dish, and just go with the 1000+? Is that a good idea - I've seen some people complaining about mediocre signal strength on 129, especially this far north.
> 
> Any input on this is appreciated. - Thanks


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

If you called for the upgrade before the Pittsburgh locals were available, they would charge you for the 1000+.

If you called after the locals went up, the 1000+ is free.

I'd cancel and call back.


----------



## junianby (Sep 1, 2004)

Got the HD locals yesterday. Nice picture on all of the channels. Real bad audio sync on KDKA. Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## ericmatz (Jan 15, 2006)

I enabled the closed captioned from my Vip 622. The settings are set to defaults. Now the closed captioned (CC) works for primetime shows on all local standard definition channels. However, the CC works only for NBC and Fox for primetime shows in high definition. There is no CC for CBS and ABC in high definition during the prime time. Can someone with their Vip 622 verify that for me? If you are getting the same results as I am, then I will contact our local CBS and ABC providers and see if they do provide CC in high definition during the prime time. If they say that they do, then I'll contact Dish. Your help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## lifterguy (Dec 22, 2003)

junianby said:


> Got the HD locals yesterday. Nice picture on all of the channels. Real bad audio sync on KDKA. Does anyone else have this problem?


Nick, I've noticed a lot of audio sync problem when watching KDKA's HD channel over the air. I get a strong off air signal, but the sync was so bad for a while that I was watching the CBS-East HD feed instead - before it was yanked. It seems a little better lately, but still not quite right. I don't think it's the 622, since the audio sync on my other OTA locals seems okay. I have a OTA tuner in my TV, and I've been meaning to compare that to the 622 to see if I see the same sync problems there, but I haven't gotten around to it. (Maybe tomorrow.) A couple of years ago WTAE-DT was having a lot of sync problems, and I sent them an e-mail about it. I actually got a reply from their chief engineer acknowledging the issue and saying they were working on it. It took a couple of months, but they did get it fixed.


----------



## lifterguy (Dec 22, 2003)

It was a struggle, but I finally have my HD locals from satellite. Here is what happened:
-Appointment scheduled for Dec. 26 install. CSR said it would cost $60. Installer called on the 26th and said something came up and he needed to reschedule. He rescheduled for Jan. 2nd 12pm-5pm.
-January 2nd - I got home from work at 5pm, spouse was home all day. Installer had not arrived. I left to go to the gym. Installer arrives at about 5:15, takes down the existing Dish 500 without a clue as to where he's going to install the 1000+ -- meanwhile it's getting dark. Spouse insists he put the Dish 500 back up. He does that and leaves. I get home and discover I'm getting nothing from the 61.5 side dish. I call Dish and insist they come back out and restore my side dish so I'll have the same service I had before. Appointment scheduled for Friday, January 5th.
-January 5th - A different tech arrives to fix the problem with the side dish for 61.5. It takes a while for him to figure out what's wrong, but he finally gets it working. We discuss the options for mounting of the Dish 1000+. (The Dish 500 and the side dish were on the edge of the roof at the rear of the house.) He suggests mounting the 1000+ at a higher point on the roof in order to get the 129 satellite. He says Dish is urging installers to move everyone to 129 because future of 61.5 is uncertain.
-January 6th - I call dish to try again to schedule install of 1000+. CSR sets up appointment for 12-5pm on Saturday January 13. No charge for the installation, with an 18th month committment. (I don't think was I was charged the the earlier aborted visit or for the repair call.)
-January 13. Yet another installer arrives at about 2:45. He looks at the current setup and says there is no need to switch me from the 61.5 satellite to the 129. He says we can keep my side dish, mount the 1000+ on the same mount used for my Dish 500, with struts added to support the extra weight. He goes to work (in the rain). He finishes work after 5pm. He says he didn't have any particular trouble and that it's normal for this type of install to take a couple of hours or more. Everything works well - I thank him (and give him a tip.)

I left out the problems I had with the Dish CSR's removing my SD locals as part of trying to "trick the system" into accepting the order for the HD local upgrade, and then failing to re-add the SD locals. This happened twice, and the second time, a CSR told me the system would not allow her to re-add the SD locals as long as I had a service call pending. She would have had to cancel the service call, re-add the channels, and then re-add the locals, and then re-schedule the service call - possibly for a later date. Talk about a screwed up order system!

I have noticed some pixelation and break-up on the HD channels, but I can live with this, since most of my locals come in strong off-the-air. The big advantage to getting them off the satellite is better reception on WTAE (ABC), and more flexibility on scheduling recording of HD shows.

Also - I'm still noticing audio sync problems with KDKA-DT. I sent them an e-mail about it, but have only received an automated reply.


----------

